# Don't upgrade to MySQL 8.0.29 - corruption issues



## CyberCr33p (Jun 5, 2022)

Not a FreeBSD issue but I post it here to help people avoid corruption with their databases.

If you still use MySQL 8.0.28 don't upgrade to 8.0.29 as it causes corruption when you have queries like this when data imported in previous versions:

`ALTER TABLE wp_wc_admin_note_actions DROP COLUMN `is_primary``

Wordpress plugins "security-malware-firewall" and "woocommerce" (and possible more) when you upgrade them, run the "DROP COLUMN" query which can cause the "silent" corruption.

Some information here:






						MySQL :: Massive increase in InnoDB corruption issues since upgrade to 8.0.29
					






					forums.mysql.com
				












						MySQL Errors / Corruption after updating WordPress
					

Yesterday I updated my Wordpress website to the latest version of WordPress (6.0), and I updated several other plugins to their latest versions. After the updates everything appeared to be working ...




					serverfault.com
				




Daniel Mason was able to reproduce the issue and create a bug report which MySQL team accepted.

If you already upgrade to 8.0.29 then do a `mysqlcheck -Ao` which will recreate the data and solve the issue for tables that are NOT already corrupted.

If any tables are already corrupted (it's silent corruption so data may be already corrupted and you don't know it) MySQL will crash but you will at least know that tables are corrupted.

I was able to mysqldump && restore using `innodb_force_recovery = 1` on some servers, but one MySQL server was not able to even start and I had to restore from backups.

So be aware and not upgrade to 8.0.29.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 6, 2022)

Or use mariadb ?


----------



## CyberCr33p (Jun 6, 2022)

Alain De Vos said:


> Or use mariadb ?


I believe MariaDB had similar issues, for example:






						[MDEV-19916] Corruption after instant ADD/DROP and shrinking the index tree - Jira
					






					jira.mariadb.org
				









						[MDEV-24543] corruption in the InnoDB tablespace - Jira
					






					jira.mariadb.org


----------



## hardworkingnewbie (Jun 6, 2022)

Oracle's QA department for sure does a stellar job!


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 6, 2022)

I always upgrade to the latest "stable" and live with the errors.
Because older versions contain other errors as no software is error-free.
My current version is MariaDB-10.6.8


----------



## CyberCr33p (Jun 6, 2022)

Alain De Vos said:


> I always upgrade to the latest "stable" and live with the errors.
> Because older versions contain other errors as no software is error-free.


I agree but silent corruption is not nice


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 6, 2022)

As obvious statement no software without problems, I have postgresql timescaledb going to 100% cpu.


----------

